# How do I get sap out of jeans?



## whoami

Is it possible to get sap out of jeans if they've already been run through the wash?


----------



## Fuamami

You could try Goof-Off, which is nasty, nasty solvent. Or maybe Simple Green, undiluted?


----------



## Sonneva

rubbing alcohol takes it out almost instantly







.


----------



## proudmomof4

I've successfully used dishsoap.


----------



## Denvergirlie

Rubbing alcohol is by far the easiest and fastest way to remove. Disolves it almost immediately, and the rest evaporates so no need to re-wash clothing.


----------



## whoami

So I finally tried to get the sap out and started with rubbing alcohol and it did not work. It's crusted on there and not fresh so maybe thats why? I need to make a run out to the store and will try to find some goo off. Anything else I could try? I hate to think the jeans may be ruined forever since I spent a pretty penny on them.


----------



## dbsam

Not sure if it will work on sap but I've used Bi-o-Kleen's soy degreaser to get sticky 'stuff' off coveralls my husband wears when working on the cars.

I've also used the Bi-o-Kleen soy-lube for sticky cleanups (like removing adhesive from a hard surface) but I don't think I would use it on clothing since it might remove the tar and leave an oily stain.


----------



## greenmansions

I used citrasolv and got most of the sap off of a brand-new pair of pants. It did not take it all off though. I had not washed them yet when I tried it. I have noticed that the crusty spot is getting smaller over time, so maybe the same will happen for you as you continue to wash them. Keep treating the spot when you think of it. That is what I do.


----------



## Denvergirlie

I can not fathom the rubbing alchol not working.

I treated 3 pairs of jeans with it just this last weekend. Poistion bottle over sap, turn bottle over, let it soak into fabric, remove bottle, scrap a bit with fingernail and it's basically gone. Repeat as necessary.

But to take old sap that had been thru washer & dryer twice, took me no more than 3 minutes in total to remove.

Sorry to hear that it's not working for you thou


----------

